# Puffers



## wake49 (Jul 2, 2008)

My buddy has a brackish setup right now and wants to move to full saltwater. He has a couple of figure 8 puffers and wants to know if he can just start to increase the salinity.
Thanks


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

If you are asking if they will live in full saltwater, yes they will.

However, setting up a FW and a SW aquarium are nothing alike. You cant' just add more salt and then keep saltwater fish. He has to start over with the correct equipment and setup.


----------



## wake49 (Jul 2, 2008)

What equipment would he need to go from Brackish to Saltwater? Obviously he will want to add live rock, but he is going with a FOWLR tank. Why start over? Wouldn't it be healthier to acclimate the puffers to saltwater over a period of a few weeks?


----------



## JazDaemon (Jan 21, 2008)

I would disagree with pasfur. I myself turned a freshwater setup to full marine in about 4 months. The key is to do it slowly. Firslty what is the substrate in the tank? If you have gravel in there you need to change it. I myself put a divider in the middle pushing all the gravel to one side and week by week filled the other with crushed coral half a pound at a time approx. As you are doing that you want to increase salinity by 0.001 per week until you reach your desired level. If you increase too much your bio filtration will suffer greatly. Monitor amonia constanly, if mini cycle occurs more frequent water changes will be required. Depending on size of the tank you want to add surface movement with powerheads.


----------



## iamntbatman (Jan 3, 2008)

Also, figure 8 puffers generally do better in low-end brackish. They can survive in full marine but won't thrive like they would in low-end brackish. Green spotted puffers, on the other hand, do best in high-end brackish or even full marine conditions.


----------

